# Succulent Plants To Grow Inland



## ROBERTA (Dec 20, 2007)

HI EVERYONE 
WE WANT TO COVER A STEEP BANK CLOSE TO OUR HOUSE BUT CANNOT ADD ANY IRRIGATION (IT WILL SLIP DOWN MORE!!!)
WE GET FROST AND EXTREME HEAT IN OUR LITTLE FINCA HERE IN THE HILLS .WE ARE IN OUR 3RD YEAR AND WE NEED ADVICE BECAUSE OUR SUCCULENT TYPE PLANT (LAMPRANTHUS) KEEPS DYING EVERY WINTER ON THE SLOPE
SO...WE NEED A GOOD PLANT THAT WILL COVER A LARGE AREA, NEEDS VERY LITTLE WATER, VERY LITTLE LOOKING AFTER AND IS CHEAP AND CHEERFUL
ANY PLANT SUGGESTIONS OR NURSERIES HERE IN ANDALUCIA WOULD BE APPRECIATED?
MANY THANKS EVERYONE


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Hi Roberta, welcome to the forum

Our garden is on a steep slope and cacti have been the answer .... they seem to survive the weather, including quite high winds we get here from time to time


----------



## Hurricane (Aug 12, 2007)

Hi there, if you still need any advice get in touch, this is kind of my line of work.


----------

